# Detailing a Sport Quattro



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

http://www.northwestautosalon.com/2011/10/motoring-unlimiteds-audi-sport-quattro-detailing-at-nwas/

This is a rare sighting! Just 15 Sports were painted green...I'd love to know what build # this car is.


----------



## Quattros3 (Apr 1, 2019)

*Amazing!*



Sepp said:


> http://www.northwestautosalon.com/2011/10/motoring-unlimiteds-audi-sport-quattro-detailing-at-nwas/
> 
> This is a rare sighting! Just 15 Sports were painted green...I'd love to know what build # this car is.


Thank you for posting this amazing pictorial. That Sport Quattro in malachite Green is a top three all-time favorite of mine.


----------

